# price for 1648 blazer ss?



## bassin (Mar 11, 2014)

im currently working on my 1542 jet project and already thinking of upgrading. does anyone have an idea of what a 1648 blazer ss or 1648 blazer sport would go for? thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 12, 2014)

Around $2500-$2600 last I priced one.


----------



## bassin (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344737#p344737 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 12 Mar 2014, 17:23[/url]"]Around $2500-$2600 last I priced one.




thanks i found one and got it ordered. suppose to be ready in 2 weeks. can't wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 13, 2014)

so what did you order


----------



## bassin (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344864#p344864 said:


> hotshotinn » 13 Mar 2014, 16:56[/url]"]so what did you order



ordered a 2014 1648 blazer ss and trailer. have a 25hp jet already to put on it but may end up upgrading to a 30-40 jet sooner then planned. just depends on how well i like it. soon as i get it i will post pics.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 13, 2014)

You have tiller steer motor?Just wondering?
also wondering if your getting the perforated aluminum floor?


----------



## bassin (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344877#p344877 said:


> hotshotinn » 13 Mar 2014, 19:23[/url]"]You have tiller steer motor?Just wondering?
> also wondering if your getting the perforated aluminum floor?




yes currently have a tiller. going to carpet the whole flooring.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 13, 2014)

I send you a PM about the boat?


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 24, 2014)

you get your new boat?


----------



## bassin (Mar 25, 2014)

not yet. suppose to be done by 4-1-14. hopefully this week.


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 3, 2014)

Let us know how it runs. Ive always had big blazer boats but have been thinking about getting a smaller one just to play in. Also who did you end up ordering it from?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 3, 2014)

ogdenmarine said:


> Let us know how it runs. Ive always had big blazer boats but have been thinking about getting a smaller one just to play in. Also who did you end up ordering it from?


 I run a 16' 42" blazer SS with a 60/40 evinrude and it's scary fast. :mrgreen: Had a 40/28 evinrude on it before and showed up a lot of bigger boats with it.


----------



## bassin (Apr 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347299#p347299 said:


> ogdenmarine » 03 Apr 2014, 03:09[/url]"]Let us know how it runs. Ive always had big blazer boats but have been thinking about getting a smaller one just to play in. Also who did you end up ordering it from?




ordered it from Buckshot marine and picked it up Tuesday. love it. having a yamaha 40/28 jet put on monday. probably take it out middle of next week for the first time. i will post pics soon. been raining everyday here.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> ogdenmarine said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know how it runs. Ive always had big blazer boats but have been thinking about getting a smaller one just to play in. Also who did you end up ordering it from?
> ...


How fast?


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347413#p347413 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 03 Apr 2014, 22:34[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Lil' Blue Rude said:
> ...



Scary Fast! Duh... lol
I bet it does skip across the river pretty quick though!


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes I would like to see pictures of your new boat


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 4, 2014)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude said:
> 
> 
> > ogdenmarine said:
> ...



50mph down river ( not off a shoal, down a deep still hole) 48mph across the lake :mrgreen: .


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 4, 2014)

50mph down river ( not off a shoal, down a deep still hole) 48mph across the lake :mrgreen: .[/quote]
In your dreams!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 4, 2014)

You want to try me? That motors far from stock and I'll put it up against any thing. I've put a lot of time and effort into getting it up there and it WILL run 50mph on the river. Just because you and everybody else can't get one to run over 40mph don't mean nothing about how fast I can make mine go.


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 5, 2014)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> You want to try me? That motors far from stock and I'll put it up against any thing. I've put a lot of time and effort into getting it up there and it WILL run 50mph on the river. Just because you and everybody else can't get one to run over 40mph don't mean nothing about how fast I can make mine go.


 60/40 3cyl 2 stroke on it???


----------



## loosecaboose (Apr 5, 2014)

Forming my opinion based on Rude's posts, I have no reason not to believe him. Is the speed he is getting exactly 50mph - maybe or maybe not. I assume it is close to what he says. That said, I sure would like to see a runoff between him and hotshot tin (or anyone else) or just an hd video of Rude running his little blue beast WOT.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 5, 2014)

The motors a 1989 evinrude 60/40 2 stroke 3 cylinder 56 cubic inch bridge port that's been cut down to a 15" mid section to fit a short shaft. Motor been built by me, the whole nine yards. The numbers are GPS numbers and I've used the same gps in numerous boats that have been gps'd before and mine matches up with there's. I know they seem way high but like I said I've put ALOT of time and effort into that motor and the boat to get those numbers close to 4 years actually. I'll try to get some good videos of it up this summer. Don't have any now.


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 5, 2014)

OK then =D>


----------



## mphelle (Apr 5, 2014)

That IS scary fast. Large pump, 6 7/8 impeller? What rpm?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah it's a L series pump that's been polished and a sharpened polished 3 blade stainless 6 7/8 impeller. Not sure on the rpms, never had a tach hooked up. I'd guess close to 6000rpm if not a bit over.


----------



## mphelle (Apr 6, 2014)

That pump is really moving some water, have you experimented with reducing the size of the outlet, like putting a sleeve around the exhaust tube, to increase the speed of the water leaving the nozzle?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 6, 2014)

I did on my built 40/28 and it hurt holeshot and top end. Tried a couple different sizes and none seemed to help.


----------

